# Watermark in center of picture in web gallery????



## radmax (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for a web gallerie who include a watermark copyright but IN the center off each picture. This option exist in the print or "diaporama(in french)" module but don't exist in web module. Why?? I test slideshow plugin and airtight plugin but anyone have this option. There is the possibility to add à copyright but only in under the picture (not in the center).

Is everybody have a plugin which can do that??

Thanks for your help


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 29, 2008)

Radmax, I'll take a moment to say Welcome/Bienvenue to the forums. We have quite a few web gurus among our members here (unfortunately, not me). I'm sure someone will have suggestions for you soon.

(If you think you'll continue to participate here, it's helpful for you to create a signature block that tells your computer specifications, like mine below. Do that by clicking User CP at the top left of the forum.)


----------



## Andrew Hayton (Oct 29, 2008)

Radmax,

I don't think it is possible at the moment, although some of the web guru's might have an answer. One way around it is to create jpegs from the print module and then use those for the web creation, not ideal but a way around it.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Oct 29, 2008)

I use LR2Mogrify and Lightroom 2's "Add to This Catalog" option to export watermarked JPG copies, and then use them in a web gallery. More details.


----------



## pknoot (Oct 31, 2008)

I use the Print to: JPEG File option in the Print Module, coupled with a transparent PNG file I create in Photoshop and import as an Identity Plate.  Here is an example of how you would create such a file in Photoshop:

http://www.thedigitalphotographyconnection.com/LFDP.php?s=6'&q=

You can create all kinds of great border effects with this technique as well.

Once exported into the same folder as the original, I use the Synchronize Folder command in the Library Module to add them back into the catalog.  From there, you can follow the regular web publishing process.

You can see my version of a frame with shadow and signature created with this technique at:

http://www.carpebellaphoto.com

Cheers,

Peter


----------

